
US tech giant Apple doubles China donations for Covid-19 recovery efforts - robbyyy
https://www.platformexecutive.com/news/app-stores/apple-doubles-china-donations-for-covid-19-recovery-efforts/
======
masonic
Blogspam of

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-
apple-...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-apple-
idUSKBN21J45L)

